# Best place to buy Lye?



## SilverMaple (Nov 4, 2015)

I haven't purchased lye for a couple of years-- I lucked out and found a great sale and bought a bunch at once.  However, I'm now getting low and need more, and was wondering where the best online place to buy was.  I looked at 8 pounds from a supplier I've used in the past and they wanted more than the cost of the product to ship it. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 4, 2015)

Either the Lye Guy or Essential Depot is where I've purchased it.  I can also get it from a suppler locally to me but it comes in a big bag.


----------



## zolveria (Nov 9, 2015)

*The lye guy*

I Love him and it just a one county above mine


----------



## Steve85569 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ace Hardware if you have one close by. 100% lye drain opener is still available. 

In some places you have to let them know you are a soaper and not a doper though. It seems that there are people out there that use lye to make meth.:evil:
:evil:


----------



## cgsample (Nov 9, 2015)

Recently took this journey and found Essential Depot slightly beat out the Lye Guy in shipping to TX.  Every other on-line place I looked at was unreasonable.


----------



## Susie (Nov 9, 2015)

I use ED also.  I am a hobby soaper, though, so I don't buy much at the time.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 9, 2015)

Does The Lye Guy only do shipping? I really want an excuse to go up to Syracuse, even though it's risky this time of year.


----------



## Bamagirl (Nov 17, 2015)

Does anyone order Lye from Amazon, and if so, what brand do you get?


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 17, 2015)

From Amazon - a store called Molly's products (I've ordered it twice) about 4 dollars a pound.


----------



## Arimara (Nov 17, 2015)

lenarenee said:


> From Amazon - a store called Molly's products (I've ordered it twice) about 4 dollars a pound.



I was about to say "NO WAY" until I saw how much lye you were getting. I can't argue with it, that's a great deal.


----------



## lenarenee (Nov 17, 2015)

I got 5 pounds at a time - it has shipped sooner than the time frame they listed and comes in a sturdy plastic bottle with handle on top and small pour spout. Seems to be excellent quality, pure white with no debris, dissolves quickly, sorry but I don't know the purity level. I did have to keep a clothes softener sheet on hand because there was static during pouring.


----------

